
Show HN: Placemeter Sensor – count people, bikes, and cars in real-time - dfine
http://get.placemeter.com/sensor/
======
mgalka
I'm a fellow New Yorker, and have been familiar with Placemeter for a while.
Really like the concept, seems like it could grow in a ton of different
directions.

Maybe it's there on the site and I just missed it, but what is the one-liner
overview of how the sensor works? Does it detect mobile devices?

~~~
ytjohn
I couldn't find it anywhere on their site, but when I googled, I found their
FAQ page. Apparently the sensor is really just a pre-configured ip camera. Per
their faq page, you could even use your own ip camera, or send them video
files. They process the videos and provide you with access to the data through
an API.

I'm a bit less excited about this now. I thought this was something like an
advanced motion sensor, with some processing built in to distinguish between
people, bikes, and cars.

[https://www.placemeter.com/faq](https://www.placemeter.com/faq)

API:

[https://docs.google.com/document/d/11GVyJaKvCXPfhH70TkKo3-Dd...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/11GVyJaKvCXPfhH70TkKo3-DdjsSrzaoYm3U00pswUy8/edit#heading=h.8wr4rugur1m8)

------
Qworg
Interesting. What do your false rates look like?

~~~
dfine
The quality of the view and the angle determine a lot, but generally our
accuracy is above industry average for human counters and other systems.

------
hammeiam
Your links are busted on Chrome.

~~~
DiabloD3
I can confirm this, too.

